# The Shark's Photo Tutorial



## DurocShark (Mar 29, 2009)

I posted a tutorial on my blog: 

http://blog.woodscrub.info/2009/03/simple-pen-photo-tutorial.html

This is how I shoot all my pens now. Way easier than dealing with the photo booths, clamp lights, sheets, etc etc etc.

Here's the text (so you don't have to go to my blog to read it). 



> I've significantly changed my way of shooting pens since the last time I talked about it, so I thought this would be a good opportunity to do a walkthrough of my process.
> 
> It's actually VERY simple, and requires minimal equipment.
> 
> ...


----------

